# My First Tombstone!



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Made from a foam kickboard from Dollarama!

Before:









After:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

and they say you cant buy anything for a buck-  --nice job


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

What a drastic improvement over the blue fishy thing. You've made the world a scarier place.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow cool ..good going Ael !!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

shoot! I thought the blue swimmy thing was scary! lol

Nice job. That's a good lookin stone.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very good, Aelwyn.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice! I'll have to look for deals like that as the summer season draws to a close...


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I suppose the skull IS scarier than the fishy.  

Good job.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  It's not half as good as the tombstones I see you guys making, but for a first prop, not too bad!  Good for filler for my wee cemetary anyways.  I have one more on the works that I'll likely post tomorrow.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice tombstone.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats on your first stone  Nicely done.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job on the stone.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I have made a few stones from those boards. I like the texture you get when you rip out chunks. It looks like chiseled stone to me. My only problem was the kickboards I got had small ovals that popped out to make handles...leaving my stone with two holes near the bottom.
Nice work!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

My second tombstone (not as good, but thought I'd try something different):


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Good job, Alewyn!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Tombstones don't all look the same. Keep going. Still in the nice work category.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Tombstones don't all look the same. Keep going. Still in the nice work category.


Thanks! 

I want to invest in a dremel for making the larger ones. I figure it would be easier (and safer, since I sliced myself pretty good doing these) than a craft knife.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very kewl stone.

I use my kickboard to outline a marker on blue foam board. I don't have a dremmel to do fancy lettering. I may get there eventually.

Again, nice job.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh, I want a dremel too - with the router attachment. Maybe after I start my new job and get things squared away from being laid off work. Or maybe I could just ask for one for Christmas. My dad would be THRILLED to buy me a tool!!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

smileyface4u23 said:


> Oh, I want a dremel too - with the router attachment. Maybe after I start my new job and get things squared away from being laid off work. Or maybe I could just ask for one for Christmas. My dad would be THRILLED to buy me a tool!!!


Haha! Yeah, I'll ask for it for my early birthday/christmas gift (usually we get household stuff that we want, but since we now have a dishwasher, freezer, and air conditioners....not much else. A dremel would be good.....).

I could just see my dad's reaction as to WHY I now want power tools. LOL. :googly:


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

My dad would understand - he's the one that built me my toe pincher coffin that we are currently "updating" into our first pneumatic prop. He thought it was funny that I used to make my sister lay in it and scare the ToT's. He'd love to actually have a real reason to buy me a power tool! The tombstones look great, btw. I saw some of those kick boards at the dollar tree the other day and thought about grabbing one, but I really don't have the time to tackle any more projects.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah , what they said great job!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice use of kick boards!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

pretty cool and nice work! I like the second one a lot!


----------

